# mamacita!



## JFGarces

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir comme vous dire en français « mamacita! »  

Mamacita c'est un argot de mon pays, pour le plus belle jeune femmes.

Merci d'advance

JFG


----------



## lpfr

Por supuesto no hay equivalente directo. 

Danos la frase o las frases que preceden la expresión, para ver si podemos encontrar algo que se le parezca.


----------



## yserien

Viene de mamá,término coloquial muy usado para hablar de la madre. A falta de contexto no podemos saber a que otras personas se puede aplicar "mamacita".


----------



## grandluc

En francés, tenemos pocas expresiones por el estilo, ya que no somos muy "piroperos". Una es "poupée" y creo que se acerca bastante a "mamacita", pero, insisto en que no se usa mucho.


----------



## Arrius

"Auprès de ma *blonde*, qu'il fait bon dormir"  como en la vieja canción bien conocida..


----------



## mjmuak

Pues significa "tía buena", "bien batie " est un peu demodé, mais c'est la meme idée.


----------



## JFGarces

Mille fois merci !

Cuando uno ve a una muchacha muy hermosa, uno dice que "mamacita", refiriéndose a su belleza.  Conozes de un piropo Francés de significado similar? 

Quand on voit une femme très belle, on la dit qui « mamacita !», référer à sa beauté.  Savez-vous d'un compliment français de signifie similaire ?     

(Muchisimas gracias por corregirme)

Merci beaucoup !

JFG


----------



## lpfr

Cuando uno dice "mamacita" viendo una mujer bonita, eso no es el calificativo de la mujer, sino una  exclamación de admiración o de sorpresa. Cualquier otra exclamación, puede tener el mismo sentido. Tanto en español como en francés.


----------



## Marcelot

Yo te diría que algo bastante similar es: elle est canon !
Ambas expresiones son bastante coloquiales y, además, es lo que diría un hombre cuando se queda .

Saludos.


----------



## Yul

_Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'équivalent précis à ce "mamacita!", mais certaines exclamations peuvent traduire assez bien toute notre admiraton:
_

_-Elle est belle comme un ange, comme un cœur_ : très belle!
-Elle est superbe! Superbe: qui est d’une très grande beauté. Une femme superbe. 



Yul


----------



## Marcelot

Yul: Un comentario, no te lo tomes a mal.

Tus dos ejemplos son de un registro muy elevado comparados con "mamacita".
"Mamacita" implica que la tía está buena, así , buena, no es en plan "primor de primavera" .

A ver...
Un chico que dice "mamacita" en Colombia (por dar un ejemplo, porque no es una palabra que se use en toda Latinoamérica), supongo que diría "meuf" si fuera de la Región Parisina (aclaro que no me refiero a toda Francia).

Saludos .


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Marcelot

Je ne le prends pas mal du tout.

Au contraire, cela me permet de mieux situer le niveau de langage du mot "mamacita" que je voyais tout de même pour la première fois. 

C'est pourquoi je serais porté à penser à l'expression québécoise "c'est un beau pétard!" (les Français ont leurs canons, on peut bien avoir nos pétards...!!!) ou, encore, "c'est une pin-up" que Larousse lui-même désigne _par extension comme étant " _Toute jolie fille au charme sensuel".

Yul


----------



## grandluc

Attention en français d'Europe, le "pétard", c'est le postérieur!


----------



## Mathilde Dioux

grandluc said:


> Attention en français d'Europe, le "pétard", c'est le postérieur!


MMh je n'ai jamais entendu cet usage... Chez nous un pétard est un joint, rien à voir avec les jolies villes...

Sinon, pour mamacita, je dirais :
> Quelle bombe ! 
> Quel canon !
> ouah, trop bonne, la meuf (plutôt banlieusard, et vraiment offensant)

Mathilde


----------



## Marcelot

Mathilde: Tu sais, pendant longtemps j'ai pensé que "meuf" était un peu offensant MAIS... depuis que je suis en contact avec la banlieue parisienne ... et que j'entends des amies se traiter de "meufs"... je me dis que c'est le mot employé par pas mal de filles... que je l'aime ou pas, c'est une autre chose...

Voilà...


----------



## Mathilde Dioux

Marcelot said:


> Mathilde: Tu sais, pendant longtemps j'ai pensé que "meuf" était un peu offensant MAIS... depuis que je suis en contact avec la banlieue parisienne ... et que j'entends des amies se traiter de "meufs"... je me dis que c'est le mot employé par pas mal de filles... que je l'aime ou pas, c'est une autre chose...



Oui, je suis bien d'accord que l'usage de "meuf" se banalise ; c'est plutôt la phrase entière qui est offensante.
Et en tous cas, c'est banlieusard


----------



## IvanXo

Bonjour tout le monde,J'ai une question, j'ai déjà compris l’idée mais pour moi c'est pas clair une chose.Si je veux m’adresser directement a la fille, comment je lui dirai cela? Je veux dire comme un façon de la "flatter"Exemple: si je suis avec elle y je veux lui dire "Bonjour "mamacita" (mais en français)" o quelque chose similaire, comment je dirai ça?J’espère que je m'a fait comprendre.Merci d'avance


----------



## Yul

Bonjour IvanXo,

Eh bien, je dirais quelque chose comme : "Bonjour beauté!" 

(Une beauté : une très belle femme. J’ai rencontré sa sœur, une beauté!)

Yul


----------



## IvanXo

Merci beaucoup Yul


----------

